# Can't take this. I'm desperate. *Long*



## OceanTheGolden (Mar 22, 2008)

edited to add: I hope this doesn't too much bashing. I feel guilty enough already.

Today, Ocean bit a cat. 

I am probably the world's worst pet owner. I own a Golden Retriever who KILLS cats. And I'm the type of person who destroys their reputation.

Let me give you a little background information. I have owned Ocean for 7.5 years, he practically grew up with me. An absolute angel with humans, he can let babies ride his shoulder and he wouldn't move. Adored kids more than anything in the world, love people. However, ever since he was a pup, he truly HATES other animals.

You see, I have had over 50 dogs, mostly fosters and puppies and strays I find and try to rehome. As of right now I have 4 permanent dogs, and I'm content with the number. My dogs range from my 6 lb Min Pin/Chihuahua male, 5 year old Min Pin and 30 pound mutt. 

Now, Ocean has gone after many many MANY dogs, but NEVER once did he do anything close to hurting my other dogs. Surely I never leave them unsupervised since he could easily step on my small ones, but he's perfect with them. They can climb all over him, step on him, annoy the heck out of him and he couldn't care less. 

However, he is a devil outdoors. It started when he was attacked by a larger dog when he was a pup, and at 1 years old he bit a Rottie. Now his friends are only female goldens, the others he would kill if given the chance. I keep great care when walking him, and all the chasing has stopped since I used the Gentle Leader. Luckily he has never 'killed' a dog. ALL dog attacks are because the other dog was either offleash or came into our fully fenced yard. I know some dogs are just dog aggressive, but his aggression is kind of selective, you know? He doesn't attack all dogs. He's getting better with dogs though, as he went from a dog with 1 friend to 8ish in the last 2 years. I've been working on it everyday.

Things are different with cats. You see, we live in Indonesia. We have feral cats EVERYWHERE, and I mean everywhere. In my neighborhood alone, there are easily 10 cats in my street. None are spayed/neutered, our province is rabies free, and most of these cats fear humans and stay away from us. When Ocean was around 3, he killed his first cat. I was walking him (ALWAYS on a leash) and a cat was sleeping in the garbage when I passed. He grabbed the cat and shook it to the ground, and literally tore it to pieces. Needless to say since then I am very afraid of him around cats.

Then, his 2nd was when he was out walking with our housekeeper. Now, it is VERY normal for this country to have 2-3 housekeepers, and they are mostly not dog people but we pay them to do their job and in my case it includes walking the dogs while im at school. I was younger and didn't fully grasp that he could potentially kill another cat. He did. 

Now the third time, the cat ENTERED our fully fenced in property and really theres nothing I could do about it when Ocean was being let off leash to roam in his own yard. 

This time, however, is very different. I was out walking my smaller Min Pin/Chi mix with my 2 housekeepers. 1 has been here since I was born, and the other just came this morning. She didn't know that house full of dogs = doors need to be kept closed at all times. She opened the gate, and Ocean took it as an opportunity. I was standing too far away to react. The number of times he has ran away could be counted with 1 hand, since we always fully guard the gate and keep an eye on him. He hasn't tried to attack a cat for the last 1.5 - 2 years because I developed a greater awareness on how serious this problem is and stepped in. I trained him a lot, got a Halti which helped alot in my case, and tried to make him better around cats. He could soon ignore a cat when we walked. 

Well when we escaped, he ran straight towards a cat. MY Cat. She is feral, but very friendly. Loves humans. I've known her since she was a kitten, sometimes feed her. She gets along great with my Min Pin/Chi mix. Artan loves cats, I exposed him to cats since he was a puppy so as to not repeat my mistake with Ocean. The cat, Pika, is pregnant. I have no comment when it comes to her pregnancy, things are just different here. 

Ocean grabbed her and shook her so bad, banging her to the ground. My 2 housekeepers grabbed him and after a long minute or two he let go. He never lets go though, but he did this time. There was blood everywhere. Ocean's whole face was a bloody nightmare that I wasn't even sure which is his blood and which is Pika's. Pika was a mess too, alive but her thigh was ripped off. My mom absolutely loathes cats, can't even look at them. Taking her to the vet with mom's car was out of the question. Keep in mind I'm still living under her roof and following her rules. So I had to stick with doing what I can. I cleaned her wound and stopped the bleeding, then layed her inside a cardboard box. 

Now I can't look at Ocean. I feel like I failed him. Maybe its best if he stays with someone in a more secure environment, where he is allowed to live indoors full time. At the same time I love him too much to let him go. I'm really torn, I can't have him attack another animal. 

I don't know what I should do. I tell myself this was a freak accident because our new housekeeper still doesn't understand things, yet if this happens again I can't look at myself and say its not my fault. Any thoughts?

My beautiful cat, Pika


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry. It sounds like Ocean has an extremely high prey drive and you have managed it very well over the years. I don't know that he would do better in a different home because you know him well and know how to keep things from happening, in general. Surely better than someone new to him.

Is Pika going to live? If not, can you find some medication that you can give her that will help her pass in less pain? I hate to think of her suffering. Or do you have a friend that could help you get her to the vet?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ocean is such a beautiful golden. I love his webpage. I can relate a little bit to what youre saying because my golden Finn has both pulled a sea gull right out of the sky(horrific sight) and killed a squirrel. Luckily he separates Delilah the kitty and our neighbor's kitty Nelson into "friend" territory and won't chase cats, but I had a hard time petting him for a while over the squirrel incident. I agree with fostermom that Ocean has a high prey drive. Maybe you could work on clicker training and other obedience games like "watch me" to gain a moment of hesitation if he does go for a kitty? I do not think rehoming Ocean over this is really fair to him, even though I fee awful for the cat and sympathize with why you're upset. How about channelling his prey drive and fulfilling it by making sure you play lots of fetch and tug(on your terms, with an excellent drop command)?


----------



## OceanTheGolden (Mar 22, 2008)

fostermom - I really hope she'll live. Gave her some meds and called the vet - they were closed though. I'm taking her in tomorrow after school regardless. I'll walk if I need to. I feel irresponsible for leaving her out tonight but I'm having the housekeepers watch her after they return from the human doctor (one of the housekeepers got bitten when trying to separate them). 

Ljilly28 - It's horrific, I agree. Obedience games, done those. He's good with 'watch me' anytime indoors, but turns a deaf ear when he's outside. Rehoming really is the last option, trust me. I wouldn't be able to sleep without him here. I'm just weighing options and trying to find the best solution that benefits him more than me.


----------



## Connor (Aug 17, 2008)

I think you should view the incident as very very unfortunate. I get the impression that you think the world of your Golden and I don't think finding another home for him would do you or him any good at all.

I can only suggest that you impress on housekeepers or any visitors to your home to ensure that doors/gates are firmly closed. Maybe you could put small notices on the gates to that effect in an effort to remind visitors.

If you are expecting staff or visitors to call then perhaps you could consider putting him on a secure fixed leash in your garden for the duration of their visit.

I don't think you have failed him in any way up to now, if you rehome him I'm pretty sure you will regret it and suffer from feelings of guilt and be crying yourself to sleep at night for a long time to come. Go on...Give yourself and your Golden another chance..!

Keep working with him and enforce those house rules on all who come to your home.

Regards Connor


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Hmmm...what about putting a bell on his collar?? I would imagine it might give his "prey" a chance to hear him coming BEFORE it is too late? Just an idea...I am very sorry you are going through this, it must be horrible


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Before anyone goes on with this thread, please read http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=69978

first....


----------

